# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دعوت به مصاحبه

## ffghasemi

سلااام دوستان 
من دعوت به مصاحبه ي دانشگاه شاهد شدم ولي. نمي دونم براي كدوم رشته ؟؟ 
از كجاا بايد بفهمم

----------


## A . H

> سلااام دوستان 
> من دعوت به مصاحبه ي دانشگاه شاهد شدم ولي. نمي دونم براي كدوم رشته ؟؟ 
> از كجاا بايد بفهمم


تا اونجایی که میدونم باید بری مصاحبه قبولشی بعد تو اخرای شهریور ( همزمان با اعلام نتایج نهایی ) معلوم میشه کدوم رشته قبول شدی ( با توجه به رتبه و امتیاز مصاحبه ) یا کلا قبول نشدی

----------


## ffghasemi

عهه ممنون

----------

